# "How to" Reset Long/Lat Sensors (G200/G251 or G419?)



## tony_rigby_uk

*"How to" Reset Long/Lat Sensors (G200/G251 or G419?)*

Ok was asked to do abit of a walk through with screen shots. for one of the members on the forum who's struggling (on/off/next button is not appearing) so while i was at it i thought i'd use this to put the information out there in a "How to" format incase we Mk1's Ever get a knowledge base like the Mk2 TT's so here goes.

*Test Stage*
First up get your vagcom working and Select Modual 3 (03 - ABS) button.. upon doing so you should get this:-










Then Head to the safe side and select (measuring blocks - 08) in one of the boxes type 004 or 006 for longitude and you'll get a screen like this:-










*Reset Stage*
now if your on a level ground and your figers are not reading 0 or close to 0 (by no means a 1.something you may wanna reset. so back to the main screen and select the highlighted button (login - 11):-










once hit with this you can enter the code 40168 (this is the same for both long/lat so this is how it looks:-










Hit ok and you should get a message saying login accepted by modual as seen below;-










This time use the advanced side of the screen and hit (basic settings - 04) as shown with black box;-










again (as with means block) you'll have a screen with a table on the left. type in 063 for Lat and 069 for long then hit "go" you'll then get a screen like this:-










Hit the button that say's (ON/OFF/NEXT) then Done, go back.

Return to the test stage above and view your figers.. they should be alot closer to 0.00 now.. (maybe flicker between -0.04, 0.00, 0.04)

_*NOTE: * This procedure is also a must if you replace the sensor, you'll need to 0 it to make the esp work properly... otherwise the car may think it's leaning or something !!_


----------



## TT Ade

Cool, cheers, Tony.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Some more useful info...

On Pre 2002 cars the system is like this (upto and including 8N.2.014.400):-








From this info you can see that the older TT's have:-

1x Yaw Sensor at par No. 1J0 907 657 in location 35
1x Acceleration (long/lat) Part No. 1J0 907 651A in location 36 (near Yaw / Steering column)
1x Acceleration (long/lat) Part No. 1J0 907 651A in location 30 (Glove Box) (_Note: this sensor maybe labled 1J1 907 638 but this is a discontinued part replaced with 1J0 907 651A_)
(Note: Depending on the mounting depends on what the sensor detects "Location 36 = Lat & Location 30 = Longitudanal")

On cars after 2002 the system is like this (8N.2.014.401 Onwards):-









The newer TT's (02 onwards??) have:-

1x combined sensor (Yaw/Long/Lat) Part No. 7H0 907 652 in Location 40
(Note: Unfortuntly this sensor has been disscontinues_ "probably due to it being affected by cold and buggering up on a cold morning until the cars warmed up"_ Therefore the alternatives are abit confussing:-
Part No. 7M3 907 637F or 7H0 907 652A replaced the discontinued part...

I'm assuming this is where the G200/G251 sensors got replaced with the combined G419 Sensor then... Therefore this puts to bed the annoying discrepencies between models and some not finding a sensor on the passanger side ect....


----------



## timvgti

Wow Tony!!!
What a good and usefull write-up!
Thumbs up! Thank you verrrry much.
Finally I understand all the differences between <2002 (like mine) and >2002 models!
BUT, you are saying that on my 1999 TT Quattro, the sensor on the left is the same sensor as on the right, only difference is the way it's mounted (Lat. or Long.), but on my TT, I see two different sensors/numbers! Look:
My sensor behind the glovebox (in my case on the right, because I have a lhd TT):

You can see it has number 1J1 907 638

And my sensor under the steering column (near to the bigger 'yaw' sensor):

You can see that this sensor indeed has number 1J0 907 651A

How comes this is different than you describe?
Can you look for partnumber 1J1 907 638 (should be sensor 30 in your etka picture), because I can't see the description of 'POS 30' in your printscreen: http://i599.photobucket.com/albums/tt76/tony_rigby_uk/vagcom 200 251/400.jpg
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Did some research myself for the ON/OFF/NEXT button and found out that my cable/vagcom uses the KW1281 protocol and your cable/vagcom uses the KWP2000 (KWP2089) protocol!
This is why you see the ON/OFF/NEXT button and I don't!
From Rosstech's website: _On Controllers using KWP-2000, there is now an [ON/OFF/Next] button that allows you to initiate and exit Basic Settings while still being able to see the values in the measuring groups._

Is your cable 'better' than mine?
And how is the basic setting enabled with my protocol?
Just by hitting the 'GO' button?

Rosstech page: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/tour/b-settings.html


----------



## bigsyd

you are a good un tony... are you up to anything on sunday to see if you can get vag working on my vista lappy..m8 :-*


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

allewijn said:


> Finally I understand all the differences between <2002 (like mine) and >2002 models!
> BUT, you are saying that on my 1999 TT Quattro, the sensor on the left is the same sensor as on the right, only difference is the way it's mounted (Lat. or Long.), but on my TT, I see two different sensors/numbers!
> You can see it has number 1J1 907 638
> 
> You can see that this sensor indeed has number 1J0 907 651A
> 
> How comes this is different than you describe?
> Can you look for partnumber 1J1 907 638 (should be sensor 30 in your etka picture), because I can't see the description of 'POS 30' in your printscreen:


Well i've just had a look at that part number... here's what it gave me...









Looks like the Part was replaced with another 1J0 907 651A sensor. Hense the reasoning for having the two identical sensors mounted different ways... i'm sure you'll have found that out when ordering a replacement part,...The part seems to have been discontinued for quite a while... (think only cars retro-fitted with esp had that sensor), it was a VW part not audi (hense VW on the sticker but no audi rings like on the other sticker)... i'm guessing audi started to put a similar sensor from there "Partners VW" because of the high volume needed with the ESP recall on early TT's.. seems a logical explanation.

My cable is acheap E-bay cable... but you may not be able to do this unless you have an activated version of vagcom.. (are you running the same one as me????, maybe worth checking the about to see if it says licenced in green or shareware in red)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

bigsyd said:


> you are a good un tony... are you up to anything on sunday to see if you can get vag working on my vista lappy..m8 :-*


Sure syd... dunno what state i'll be in on sunday as off out sat night but not gonna be drinking too heavily... so sure i can nip round and give you a hand.


----------



## John-H

Definitely a good un! Well done for collating and sharing Tony. The information for this is a bit scattered and the stuff in the workshop manual needs some interpretation. It's not until you go there do you really find out How To :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

John-H said:


> Definitely a good un! Well done for collating and sharing Tony. The information for this is a bit scattered and the stuff in the workshop manual needs some interpretation. It's not until you go there do you really find out How To :wink:


aint that the truth !! only downside is now i've gotta head back in there and check the wiring again for G419 (took the car apart and took pics but couldn't see it... Luckily someone has pointed it out to me by drawing an arrow on my pic so take it from there) problem i'm having is only on cold mornings and i nearly fell off my chair when i saw the price for the combined sensor!!! it's a £1000 on the version on ETKA 7.2 so god knows what price it'll be now... :? think this will be a special from TT-Spares or one of awsomes friendly scrap yards.. :roll: can't justify a grand for a problem that lasts until the car is warm on a cold morning... in summer it's fine.


----------



## John-H

It may be possible to fix the sensor Tony. Never tried it but I know someone fixed the steering angle sensor once - OK different principal of operation but where there's a will there's a way and all that.


----------



## Sickboy

tony_rigby_uk said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a good un! Well done for collating and sharing Tony. The information for this is a bit scattered and the stuff in the workshop manual needs some interpretation. It's not until you go there do you really find out How To :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> aint that the truth !! only downside is now i've gotta head back in there and check the wiring again for G419 (took the car apart and took pics but couldn't see it... Luckily someone has pointed it out to me by drawing an arrow on my pic so take it from there) problem i'm having is only on cold mornings and i nearly fell off my chair when i saw the price for the combined sensor!!! it's a £1000 on the version on ETKA 7.2 so god knows what price it'll be now... :? think this will be a special from TT-Spares or one of awsomes friendly scrap yards.. :roll: can't justify a grand for a problem that lasts until the car is warm on a cold morning... in summer it's fine.
Click to expand...

If you end up needing the part after all Tony give these guys a call and see what kind of prices you get from them against stealers?
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153758


----------



## bigsyd

tony_rigby_uk said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a good un tony... are you up to anything on sunday to see if you can get vag working on my vista lappy..m8 :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Sure syd... dunno what state i'll be in on sunday as off out sat night but not gonna be drinking too heavily... so sure i can nip round and give you a hand.
Click to expand...

no rush tony..have an easy day on sunday and will sort it out next few weeks, i will come over to you


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

bigsyd said:


> no rush tony..have an easy day on sunday and will sort it out next few weeks, i will come over to you


excellent matey... gosh the neighbours will be in for abit of a shcok with your gleaming tt round mine. :lol:


----------



## n_tag

Just wanted to say big thanks to Tony, I found this thread SO useful today whilst doing my G200 replacement and re-calibrating.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

n_tag said:


> Just wanted to say big thanks to Tony, I found this thread SO useful today whilst doing my G200 replacement and re-calibrating.


good good, glad it helped matey !!


----------



## jonnyH78

Having a similar problem with my MK1 TT.
My ESP light first came on intermittently at first, but now come on and stays on.
the fault code reads as follows.
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure

Would resetting the sensor be my first option rather than go to stealers?
The car drives no differently, so i was going to ignore it untill....maybe it goes away lol
does any one have a full version of VAG within the West midlands area to attempt a rest? I hate fault lights on dash! annoying! :x

or does anyone know of a good honest audi specialist? Money is very tight at the moment! just convinced my pregnant wife to let me keep my baby..... 

any help would be appreciated [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## n_tag

Same as mine. You need to replace the lateral acceleration sensor (for my 1999 MK1 it is housed in a metal bracket next to the steering column.) £114 from Audi

So you need to undo the bolts holding the lower half of the dash in, take the dash down and then you can get to the sensor. Pop open the bracket, swap over the sensors and replace the dash.

Then you need to follow Tony's guide in this post to reset the sensor on a flat bit of ground. Clear all the fault codes and the light should go off!

If you can find someone helpful with VAGCOM this is a very easy repair job and should take less than an hour.


----------



## timvgti

My ESP light is also ON again.
And this time, it won't go off anymore...
So I need to buy a new G200 sensor, put it in and set it to basic settings.
What's wrong with those crappy long/lat sensors in our TT's???
 :? :-| :x


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

I'll swap you if you like :lol: i'm still getting my light on during a cold morning [smiley=bigcry.gif] once the car is warm it goes off again... but like i said i'm in the unfortunate position where i don't have a G200 :roll: or at least thats what the info is telling me...(mine G419 at a cost of £1000+ via audi) lets not even go there...

may be worth it if everyone with a G200 or G251 problem or fault could post the year of there vehicle... i'm quite interested to know when exactly the cut off was... everything is pointing to 02 but wanna be sure...


----------



## jonnyH78

My TT is 2000 X. 
I took my car to a local specialist yesterday, they had never heard of a G200, instead tried to tell me it G251 and audi have never heard of G200 lateral acc. sensor. I smiled and said i'll get back to them! 

Does any one have any clues to what causes the problem? How can they just fail...I drive like miss diasy! 
Going to see another specialist later, so i post any information thats useful! 
May enquire about my Lamda sensor problem as well!

Do i get any points for lighting up my entire dash! Esp, airbag, Eng Man!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

ah x reg... well that deffo confirms the diagnostic of G251 or G200 strangly enough the sensors are identicle it is the mounting that determins what they sense.. from the research i've done the best way to describe them is like a motion trembler device.. i.e if someone moves the device the magnetic feild is disturbed... likewise with this if the sensor goes too far the the esp kicks in to correct the slide... luckily if the sensor falls outside perameters it is shut down by the ecu (or ignored) allowing the car to take corners without the esp trying to send you in a straight line (which can be dangerous) the reason for failing is that the sensors are very delicate.. corrosion over time would be my first guess... metal isn't the best under differen't temps and doesn't stand the test of time...therefore the constant movement weakens the joints and finally snaps....(or gives it more swing so it can get stuck (intermitantly, until it finally snaps) imagine a paper clip that you bend back and forth... you can only do it so many times before it snaps... it'll be similar situation although it's survived alot more than a paper clip could...

to confirm G200 is the one behind the center of the dash G251 is on the passanger side near the door... part numbers are listed on page 1


----------



## n_tag

tony_rigby_uk said:


> to confirm G200 is the one behind the center of the dash G251 is on the passanger side near the door... part numbers are listed on page 1


Exactly what I found. Strangely though when I went back to Audi and got the 'correct' sensor (they first sold me an airbag crash sensor....) the diagram I was shown was for a 2000 model, even though mine is a 1999. I queried it and he said that 1999 and 2000 are exactly the same.


G200 is lateral sensor next to steering column.

G251 is Long sensor behind the glove box (although this is the same part just turned on its side)


----------



## jonnyH78

Thanks for the info, i imagined it worked something like that. 
Strangely enough the ESP light went of on the way home! Arghhh :?

Tried to look at this
http://130.74.178.22/aw/training/esp.pdf 
but the page as expired? as anyone else got another link?

I popped into another specialist earlier, he tried to sell me the G419 i think saying its in excess of £500.
Having been glued to the computer seat for the last 2 weeks reading about this problem, [smiley=book2.gif] i felt the need to put him right.
He said the sensor is between £100-£120 and fitting would be £70, as resetting it takes about an hour! Hmmm 
But still at least i have a ball park figure to start saving the pennies! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Would it be wort contacting a breakers yard for a used Sensor? as a cheaper solution. but them again you don't know what state the sensor is in.

Also does any one know about lambda sensors? Easy to fit? and do you need to use audi ones?

Thanks peeps for all your help today!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

jonnyH78 said:


> Thanks for the info, i imagined it worked something like that.
> Strangely enough the ESP light went of on the way home! Arghhh :?
> 
> Tried to look at this
> http://130.74.178.22/aw/training/esp.pdf
> but the page as expired? as anyone else got another link?
> 
> I popped into another specialist earlier, he tried to sell me the G419 i think saying its in excess of £500.
> Having been glued to the computer seat for the last 2 weeks reading about this problem, [smiley=book2.gif] i felt the need to put him right.
> He said the sensor is between £100-£120 and fitting would be £70, as resetting it takes about an hour! Hmmm
> But still at least i have a ball park figure to start saving the pennies! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Would it be wort contacting a breakers yard for a used Sensor? as a cheaper solution. but them again you don't know what state the sensor is in.
> 
> Also does any one know about lambda sensors? Easy to fit? and do you need to use audi ones?
> 
> Thanks peeps for all your help today!


G419 is in excess of £1000 Trust me I know !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] think the sensor is about £120 or it is acording to ETKA V7. as for the fitting and reset... well the reset instructions are here, and fitting aint that difficult... save yourself a fortune !! you could always try charlie on here (TT Spares) i've asked him to keep a eye out for a G419 one :lol:


----------



## shandyman

Chaps

As posted in my thread for my faults on my newly aquired TT, I have followed the process submitted by Tony and what an easy to follow guide it was, thankyou for that. My only problem is the fully activated version I have of VAG COM is an oldish one version 303 or so which doesnt have the ON/OFF/NEXT tab top right to reset it. 
One of the lads in the office mentioned disconnecting the battery for 10 mins or so to reset the ECU and thus this should reset the Lat Acc sensor.

Will this work? If not is there a utility on the old version to reset the sensor without this missing icon/tab????

Just a point, with my ESP light coming on the cars handling goes off the wall and very unpredictable, power to all the wrong wheels, I assume this is due to the sensor seeing velocity at 0.47m/s when stationary and it is trying to rectify this despite hardly moving or with gentle acceleration. Im hoping resetting my sensor will sort this out.

Regards


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

mines version 311 i think... so thats unusual.. is it the full version or the freeware one? I know the guys above had the same issue.. unable to activate but apparently the ok button reset it to 0..


----------



## timvgti

tony_rigby_uk said:


> mines version 311 i think... so thats unusual.. is it the full version or the freeware one? I know the guys above had the same issue.. unable to activate but apparently the ok button reset it to 0..


It all depends on the cable u use:

Did some research myself for the ON/OFF/NEXT button and found out that my cable/vagcom uses the *KW1281* protocol and your cable/vagcom uses the KWP2000 (*KWP2089*) protocol!
This is why you see the ON/OFF/NEXT button and I don't! (you=tony rigby)
From Rosstech's website: On Controllers using KWP-2000, there is now an [ON/OFF/Next] button that allows you to initiate and exit Basic Settings while still being able to see the values in the measuring groups.
So if you don't use the KWP2000/2089 protocol like myself, you can reset values by just hitting the 'GO' button!

(I still have the g200 faultcode/esp light, resetting works and value is around '0' again, but not strictly zero, it wiggles around 0 and 0.26 on level ground, and when I take it for a spin, the faultcode comes back/light goes on again. So I think my sensor is broken...  )


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

sounds like i... you could always drive with vagcom plugged in monitoring the sensor... you'll get to see the limits of it.. but it sounds like yours may be struggling with the negatives... at least you'll know what the last reading from the sensor was before it throws a light...


----------



## manyx

Some man in Poland	says the cause of errors are cold solder
here is the link 
http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cacheh ... =firefox-a
how to deal with this advised.
I also read statements from people with problems emerging as the sensor is low temp outside

to translate use http://translate.google.com

occasion I have the same problem vag shows me: 
Fault Found:
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure


----------



## jonnyH78

As any one tried this polish trick? 
If the sensor is bust it may be worth a shot?

May try it if i can find a mate with a steady hand!


----------



## John-H

Dry joints hey? There's a thing to bear in mind. Get a x9 eyeglass and you might be able to spot them. I wonder if ther could be some under the board?


----------



## shandyman

tony_rigby_uk said:


> mines version 311 i think... so thats unusual.. is it the full version or the freeware one? I know the guys above had the same issue.. unable to activate but apparently the ok button reset it to 0..


I have just been out and tested this theory. I have version 303 i think of VAG com. I logged in and went to basic settings where it shows my velocity output at between 50-60m/s even not moving and it also displayed Adjustment OK but doesnt reset my sensor it still displays at 50-60m/s and if I try to access it again on 063 it displays error.

This is brand new sensor from audi and although I dont expect it to be solid on 0.0 I do expect it to be closer to 0 than .5m/s


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

i'm hoping ya mean 0.5 - 0.6  otherwise it's outside perameters to be reset anyway


----------



## shandyman

Sorry Tony yes I meant 0.5 to 0.6, this still seems high for a static vehicle on level ground.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

it does... if the ground is truly level... does the car look like it's sitting lower on one side? tyre pressures equal ect... maybe a cracked rear spring causing it to look lower...


----------



## timvgti

manyx said:


> Some man in Poland	says the cause of errors are cold solder
> here is the link
> http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cacheh ... =firefox-a
> how to deal with this advised.
> I also read statements from people with problems emerging as the sensor is low temp outside
> 
> to translate use http://translate.google.com
> 
> occasion I have the same problem vag shows me:
> Fault Found:
> 01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
> 57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure


I wanna try this 'method' before buying a new sensor.
But 'how-to?'
Translation in good english (or for me Dutch) won't work.
What to do?

Greetz,

Tim


----------



## shandyman

To make it a little easier, I opened the thread and thus the website, searched for the Website link (from the address bar at the top of the page) in google and when it found it just clicked on translate page and all of it is translated....eh voila!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## shandyman

To make it a little easier, I opened the thread and thus the website, searched for the Website link (from the address bar at the top of the page) in google and when it found it just clicked on translate page and all of it is translated....eh voila!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## scooterist

Hi all

For those of you that know German and want to try the soldering trick, this link may help: http://bluevisions.de/projects/Golf_IV_ESP.html. It has some nice pictures of the process. And the translation from German may work better. It's for a Golf IV, but I believe the sensor is the same. I also have the annoying ESP light coming on now an then. I have not tried this, so don't blame me if you destroy your sensor.

I haven't decided myself whether to try this. My mechanic referred to Audi when I asked him to fix it, as this is a safety part. So, is it safe to tinker with these bits? On the other hand, the system shuts itself off at abnormal signals. Now my ESP is off for most of the time, so what's the safety with that...

Cheers,
Scooterist


----------



## chorlton

What a guide!! 
i have had this problem for a while and couldn't bring myself to pay £170 for Audi to fix it. I followed the German guide and its all fixed. No more ABS and ESP lights on.  . it was quite awkward digging the PCB out on all the silicon and i had to take 10 mins out at work to solder the chip back on but This guide has just saved me £170.    
cheers lads


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

chorlton said:


> What a guide!!
> i have had this problem for a while and couldn't bring myself to pay £170 for Audi to fix it. I followed the German guide and its all fixed. No more ABS and ESP lights on.  . it was quite awkward digging the PCB out on all the silicon and i had to take 10 mins out at work to solder the chip back on but This guide has just saved me £170.
> cheers lads


Just make sure you've leveled and set it to 0 on vagcome, or it might think the car is turning when going in a straightline.. which doesn't cause a problem until you start cornering hard... the guide to reset is on the first page.. you may be lucky and the sensor is reading 0 when level and stood still, but in my experience once it's removed then it needs a reset to get it back to zero.

good luck !!! and glad you've saved some pennies... all we need now is someone to do the write up in english !! as the translation i've found isn't great http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...tp://bluevisions.de/projects/Golf_IV_ESP.html :wink: unfortuntly not really one i can do as mine is 2002 and has the combined G419 sensor rather than G200 and G251.. but surly someone else can take up the reins and do it :wink:


----------



## Kentsumi

Hi, when I'm trying to reset longitudinal sensor 069 with my VAGCOM, it's saying ADJUSTMENT NOT POSSIBLE. Sensor is brand new! For example on resetting the 063 lateral sensor, it says ADJUSTMENT OK.
Can you please provide me with some help? Thanks for the write up bdw.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Kentsumi said:


> Hi, when I'm trying to reset longitudinal sensor 069 with my VAGCOM, it's saying ADJUSTMENT NOT POSSIBLE. Sensor is brand new! For example on resetting the 063 lateral sensor, it says ADJUSTMENT OK.
> Can you please provide me with some help? Thanks for the write up bdw.


what are your readings before you try the reset???

if maybe that it's out of torralnce to be reset... this could be cause by it not being back in the housing quite right... remember a little bit there can mean alot on a reading.. check that first... the figures in which it can be reset to zero are listed somewhere on here (think it's page #2)


----------



## Kentsumi

Managed to reset. But Sadly enough with a new sensor, the ESP and ABS lights still come up when I accelerate hard  
Don't know what else I can do!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Kentsumi said:


> Managed to reset. But Sadly enough with a new sensor, the ESP and ABS lights still come up when I accelerate hard
> Don't know what else I can do!


does the fault code still mention this sensor???

if it does i'd be starting to look at the wiring from that back to the ESP ABS control modual...


----------



## Kentsumi

Hey, the thing is that when I switch off the ignition and re-start the engine the fault goes off! Really STRANGE! Have been trying to solve this issue for months!!! I Really had enough of this! Really pissed off with my TT at the moment! Problems problems problems! And please note that this is a Sunday car so I don't really drive it a lot maybe 30miles maximum per week, if the weather is great! Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Nem

Only just seen this thread. I'm a little curious about you stating that the reading should become 0.0m/s after performing the zero opperation. The following is taken from the audi workshop manuals:



> Longitudinal acceleration sensor -G251-, zeroing
> 
> Park vehicle on a level surface.-
> 
> 03 "Brake Electronics"
> 
> Check the zero position using "Read Measuring Value Block" function 08
> 
> Display group number 006.
> 
> Perform "Login-Procedure" function 11 successfully using the VAG1551 Scan Tool
> 
> 04 - Basic Setting
> 
> System in Basic Setting 69
> 
> Note: After successfully zeroing, the value indicated does not become 0.00 m/s2


When I replaced mine the reading before zeroing was over 20.0m/s and this figure didn't change after the zero procedure. The zero procedure as I understand takes the reading from the new sensor and makes it a starting reference point, so in my case taking 20.0m/s as zero and working from that base point, ie: 30.0m/s is the car moving 10.0m/s in reality.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Nick... not sure on this.... perhaps Vagcom takes this into consideration hense the "m/s V2" the instruction that i got (which i think were ross tech) does say it should go to 0 hense it's called zero'ing... the screen shot's on the first page are from me doing the procedure....

seems to be ok for everyone else too... so all i can think is that the reading on vagcom adjusts for it hense the symbol next to m/s... :?

P.S just read it again and think i got the wrong end of the stick... does the car still say over 20 when you return and test it??? can understand it reading the higher reference upon first resetting... but once the modual is closed and retested i'd have thought it'd go back to zero, (by minusing the fixed value)


----------



## Nem

Might have to try and zero mine again and see what happens. I only bring it up as I had to ask everyone about it when I replaced mine and couldn't get it to read zero, hence the explanation about it not actually resetting it to zero after the procedure.

I've never had any further issues with the abs/esp lights so always assumed it was fine.


----------



## patanga

Thanks heaps for the info Tony. It's all starting to make sense now. One of THE best threads I've seen. Cheers [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## patanga

Another trick I learned in my travels from an Alfa mechanic was to check the contact tension or pin drag on the sensor plug. To do this you will need to get a male contact pin from a similar style connection in the sensor. The three connection pins in the G200 sensor look to be a little smaller in diameter than a standard paperclip. (I couldn't get a paperclip to fit so don't try it or you might make the connection worse) Once you have the correct pin diameter push it in and feel the level of contact drag. If the drag on the pin is insufficient then the contact may be weak or intermittent which could be the cause of the failed sensor diagnostic. If the pin drag is inadequate then it may be able to be remedied by opening up the connection plug and then carefully depressing the pin securing or lock tabs using a lock picking tool so that you can gently pull the wire backwards out of the plug connection. Once you have the loose wire and metal female connector in your hand then press down gently on the pin drag adjustment tabs at the front of each of the three connectors (the colour coding of the three wires on mine was yellow with a purple trace, Yellow with a brown trace and yellow with a red trace) to increase the contact drag pressure. Then recheck the pin drag pressure using your test pins and if ok reassemble everything and recheck your handywork. Failing that, only then would I go down the path of replacing the sensor.


----------



## markmcgookin

Has anyone ever tried this with the PIN number in the OP on a 2001 (Y Reg) TT 225 and not got the "Logged in" Box? We have just tried this tonight and couldn't get a successful login.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

have you got the full version of vagcom??

think you get a failed logon if you use shareware.


----------



## paul_cymru

I fitted a new G200 at the weekend, but I couldn't get the latest version of VCDS-Lite (VAG-COM) to open the controller/zero the sensor, so the light was still illuminated on the dash. So, I left the car on level ground for the day, and it appears to have reset/zero'd itself ... no more warning lights


----------



## martinflash

this post helped me a lot today, my Rocket 225 is airborn again, thanks


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

martinflash said:


> this post helped me a lot today, my Rocket 225 is airborn again, thanks


Glad it helped matey, I finally got round to changing my sensor (after doing all the leg work some time ago) and cold morning esp failure is now a thing of the past !!!


----------



## AmpTThill

Sorry for digging up an old thread but replaced my g251/longitudinal sensor the other day and went to reset it today.

Even after resetting the value was around 25 m/s squared... I was expecting zero. The abs fault code has cleared and the car is working properly now (was having abs issues).

I tried some live logging and as soon as you start driving the values seem correct (from 0m/s squared to 5+ etc) but stationary it always returns to 25...

Anyone know if this is normal operation?


----------



## bionicmunky

hi all,

I have this issue too, and also access to ElsaWin, so I can clear up the 'when did the combined sensor come in' bit.










Hope my second ever post on the forum has been helpful :?

J


----------



## John-H

Helpful people should post more often :wink:


----------



## tEaM

Hi, people

I've got a problem in the calibration of this sensor.
I do all the steps in this post but in the last step I do not see the button "ON/OFF/Next"
My car is TT 8N Roadster 180PS. And the version of my VAG-COM is 704.1

Please note that during the test I detected that when I enter the code 40168, did not show the message: "Control Module has accepted the Login!"

Does the code was not accepted? Is that the reason for not seeing the button "ON/OFF/Next" ??



tony_rigby_uk said:


>


Regards
tEaM


----------



## apj

Excellent helpful thread


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

tEaM said:


> Hi, people
> 
> I've got a problem in the calibration of this sensor.
> I do all the steps in this post but in the last step I do not see the button "ON/OFF/Next"
> My car is TT 8N Roadster 180PS. And the version of my VAG-COM is 704.1
> 
> Please note that during the test I detected that when I enter the code 40168, did not show the message: "Control Module has accepted the Login!"
> 
> Regards
> tEaM


Think your verwlsion doesn't have the button.. I know it's a long thread but vaguly remember something being said about it. I use and still use 419 verson of vagcom.. So can't really say.. It was a long time ago when I did this thread.


----------



## Stealth69

And it's threads like this that an enthusiasts forum is all about, nice write up chap  After logging some stats in my car I'm going to be reseting mine tomorrow


----------



## tEaM

Stealth69 said:


> And it's threads like this that an enthusiasts forum is all about, nice write up chap  After logging some stats in my car I'm going to be reseting mine tomorrow


Hi,
You've done reset the sensor of your car? What version of your cable?
Appeared the button?


----------



## Stealth69

I just have a VAG106 cable from eBay.... everything was there


----------



## jd2008

Thanks to all the contributors on this thread - very useful indeed.

I've just replaced my G251 to hopefully clear my sporadic reading message I was getting (viewtopic.php?f=2&t=298780&p=2406048#p2406048)

My chassis number: TRUZZZ8NZ1... had the 1J1 907 638 sensor that Tony mentions (which was behind the glove box), which I've now replaced with a 1J0 907 651A from Ebay (see attachments). I don't have the full vagcom software to reset the sensor, but wondering if I need to or not. Since the ESP and ABS lights are both OFF. I've reset the fault codes using vagcom lite and just took it for a (relatively aggressive) test drive. Still no lights and no fault codes stored  So how important is it that I reset the sensor?! The car seems to be handling fine.

My vagcom measurements on the 006 when stationary (and on level ground) are: 23.839m/s.

Here's a little extract of a log I took on my test drive, are the zeros anything to worry about?!

55.68	23.644
55.95	24.033
56.22	24.033
56.48	23.839
56.73	24.811
57.02	0
57.26	24.52
57.51	24.52
57.75	23.644
58.01	0.389
58.25	24.811
58.54	0
58.81	24.13

Thanks


----------



## droopsnoot

I've just swapped my longitudonal sensor and now the ABS light doesn't come on but the ESP light is still on. I assume this is because I either need to run the calibration procedure, or because it still has codes stored. A mate has a Snap-on code resetter so I'll ask him to clear the codes for me, but I'm not sure the Snap-on device will perform the calibration. I bought a cable but only have the shareware version of Vagcom so reading above and elsewhere it appears that won't calibrate either.

My concern is that while removing the old sensor, I think I've bent the mounting a little. Mine was wrapped up with some sticky cloth tape that I hadn't quite properly removed before I started trying to unclip the box. I've bent it back up so it looks in the right place, but it looks a real fiddle to get the whole bracket out to straighten it properly. So I have fingers crossed for now.

Thanks for this and the other write-ups, though, very useful.


----------



## droopsnoot

And another vote for just leaving it alone. After posting the above and leaving the car parked (on an angle) for an hour or so, I started it up and the lights were all out. So it must just have been stored codes that cleared themselves.


----------



## stas1981

Hi Guys,

i didn't see anyone covering such repair method, so i decided to post it here.

My lat sensor was throwing ESP error indicator light. After reading measurement blocks via VAG-COM the result was ~ -11 m/s. Seems that sensor died slowly. It worked on one day , the other it would not.

As a cheap solution following repair path could be taken - removing G200/G249 sensor and replacing accelometer chip. If i've found it from Chinese suppliers at about 25 USD delivered to europe. Chip replacement basically mean new G200/G249 as there almost no other significant components within electronic circuit of acceleration sensor. Part number for accelometer chip is SCA610-C28A1A. Many sellers are available via alibaba.com website.

I've done it and my ESP works fine now.

I am a bit unclear about basic setting. Initially my new sensor shows -0.30 m/s at flat surface. Basic setting does not bring it any closed to 0. I assume that is because 0.30 m/s is already good enough, so no re-setting is possible in this case.

Best regards,
Stan

2002 Audi TT Roadster quattro 225


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

stas1981 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i didn't see anyone covering such repair method, so i decided to post it here.
> 
> My lat sensor was throwing ESP error indicator light. After reading measurement blocks via VAG-COM the result was ~ -11 m/s. Seems that sensor died slowly. It worked on one day , the other it would not.
> 
> As a cheap solution following repair path could be taken - removing G200/G249 sensor and replacing accelometer chip. If i've found it from Chinese suppliers at about 25 USD delivered to europe. Chip replacement basically mean new G200/G249 as there almost no other significant components within electronic circuit of acceleration sensor. Part number for accelometer chip is SCA610-C28A1A. Many sellers are available via alibaba.com website.
> 
> I've done it and my ESP works fine now.
> 
> I am a bit unclear about basic setting. Initially my new sensor shows -0.30 m/s at flat surface. Basic setting does not bring it any closed to 0. I assume that is because 0.30 m/s is already good enough, so no re-setting is possible in this case.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stan
> 
> 2002 Audi TT Roadster quattro 225


Good Helpful Heads up that.. I may repair my spare one using your method and do a full write up on that. (unless you got lots of pics doing yours? it would save everyone a fortune !!


----------



## John-H

Yes, interesting to know the part number. The references I can find with VTI Technologies which seem to be part of the MuRata group all call up this data sheet:

http://www.murata.co.jp/mfi/products/pd ... ometer.pdf

Note the H instead of A in the part number i.e. SCA610-C28H1A

I'm not sure what the difference is as I can't see a definition of the part number breakdown in the data sheet. It possibly is of no significance. It's available from DigiKey in the UK:

http://www.digikey.co.uk/scripts/dksear ... 610-C28H1A


----------



## joeplease

just to add, i replaced mine, drove off and that was it. Been two weeks and no fault codes have returned


----------



## vwjim

Those that have replaced their Long' / Lat' sensors recently, what's the going rate for the part? (ie not labour rates etc)

I spoke to an Audi breaker, and strangely they quoted different prices for the two sensors, but reading this thread it seems on my X plate they should be the same sensor part number.

Not sure if its worth putting a 'used' sensor on. This is what they quoted... "Hi we have both sensors in stock the longitudinal sensor is £50+vat and the lateral sensor is £110+vat" They'd come with a 3 month warranty.


----------



## joeplease

vwjim said:


> Those that have replaced their Long' / Lat' sensors recently, what's the going rate for the part? (ie not labour rates etc)
> 
> I spoke to an Audi breaker, and strangely they quoted different prices for the two sensors, but reading this thread it seems on my X plate they should be the same sensor part number.
> 
> Not sure if its worth putting a 'used' sensor on. This is what they quoted... "Hi we have both sensors in stock the longitudinal sensor is £50+vat and the lateral sensor is £110+vat" They'd come with a 3 month warranty.


pretty sure mine was around £80 from euro car parts.
I'm pretty sure its the same part, its just that one is installed 90 degrees in the opposite direction to the other one


----------



## vwjim

joeplease said:


> vwjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that have replaced their Long' / Lat' sensors recently, what's the going rate for the part? (ie not labour rates etc)
> 
> I spoke to an Audi breaker, and strangely they quoted different prices for the two sensors, but reading this thread it seems on my X plate they should be the same sensor part number.
> 
> Not sure if its worth putting a 'used' sensor on. This is what they quoted... "Hi we have both sensors in stock the longitudinal sensor is £50+vat and the lateral sensor is £110+vat" They'd come with a 3 month warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure mine was around £80 from euro car parts.
> I'm pretty sure its the same part, its just that one is installed 90 degrees in the opposite direction to the other one
Click to expand...

You wouldn't happen to still have your parts receipt do you? I called euro car parts today and they said they don't do them.... Though he did sound a bit vague. Thanks. Audi said £153 each inc VAT.


----------



## joeplease

vwjim said:


> joeplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vwjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that have replaced their Long' / Lat' sensors recently, what's the going rate for the part? (ie not labour rates etc)
> 
> I spoke to an Audi breaker, and strangely they quoted different prices for the two sensors, but reading this thread it seems on my X plate they should be the same sensor part number.
> 
> Not sure if its worth putting a 'used' sensor on. This is what they quoted... "Hi we have both sensors in stock the longitudinal sensor is £50+vat and the lateral sensor is £110+vat" They'd come with a 3 month warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure mine was around £80 from euro car parts.
> I'm pretty sure its the same part, its just that one is installed 90 degrees in the opposite direction to the other one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't happen to still have your parts receipt do you? I called euro car parts today and they said they don't do them.... Though he did sound a bit vague. Thanks. Audi said £153 each inc VAT.
Click to expand...

I'll check later on mate for you, i've got a gut feeling it actually might have been tps, will find out either way


----------



## vwjim

Thanks.


----------



## vwjim

I've got the glove box out and exposed the longitudinal switch, wasn't sure how to get the old one out the cage its held in but found a photo online that gave me the confidence to just lever the clip off, and old one off new one in. No dash light now.

Just got to put the dash back. Can't believe Audi & independents were quoting 3-4 hrs +VAT for that job. Its seven screws, three connects and its done. Taken me an hour being super careful expecting to break plastic clips, and also removed an old phone model that was buried in there from the previous owner.

Think I might put the old one in the other side, as one has a very intermittent fault and the other was more permanent until I get a second new one.


----------



## stas1981

tony_rigby_uk said:


> stas1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> i didn't see anyone covering such repair method, so i decided to post it here.
> 
> My lat sensor was throwing ESP error indicator light. After reading measurement blocks via VAG-COM the result was ~ -11 m/s. Seems that sensor died slowly. It worked on one day , the other it would not.
> 
> As a cheap solution following repair path could be taken - removing G200/G249 sensor and replacing accelometer chip. If i've found it from Chinese suppliers at about 25 USD delivered to europe. Chip replacement basically mean new G200/G249 as there almost no other significant components within electronic circuit of acceleration sensor. Part number for accelometer chip is SCA610-C28A1A. Many sellers are available via alibaba.com website.
> 
> I've done it and my ESP works fine now.
> 
> I am a bit unclear about basic setting. Initially my new sensor shows -0.30 m/s at flat surface. Basic setting does not bring it any closed to 0. I assume that is because 0.30 m/s is already good enough, so no re-setting is possible in this case.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stan
> 
> 2002 Audi TT Roadster quattro 225
> 
> 
> 
> Good Helpful Heads up that.. I may repair my spare one using your method and do a full write up on that. (unless you got lots of pics doing yours? it would save everyone a fortune !!
Click to expand...

Hi Tony,

i didn't take pictures during fixing acceleration sensor. Please feel free to do your own write-up on this subject. I see many people have problems with that part and being ripped off by dealers. 
Accelometer chip part number is SCA610-C28A1A. It is easier to find SCA610-C28H1A. No one was able to tell me exact difference between A and H part. Specs , what i was able to find in internet were same.
Anyway, i was able to find A part from seller in china over alibaba.com.

They charged 27 USD including postage to Europe. (That is much cheaper than buying complete sensor unit).

Their details as follows:
Max Source Corporation Limited 
Website: http://www.maxsic.com 
Tel. : 86-027-82848366 Fax : 86-027-82848466 
Email : [email protected] 
Skype: maxsource001 MSN : [email protected] 
Yahoo: [email protected]
OUR PAYPAL ACCOUNT: [email protected]


----------



## cinders241297

tony_rigby_uk said:


> stas1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> i didn't see anyone covering such repair method, so i decided to post it here.
> 
> My lat sensor was throwing ESP error indicator light. After reading measurement blocks via VAG-COM the result was ~ -11 m/s. Seems that sensor died slowly. It worked on one day , the other it would not.
> 
> As a cheap solution following repair path could be taken - removing G200/G249 sensor and replacing accelometer chip. If i've found it from Chinese suppliers at about 25 USD delivered to europe. Chip replacement basically mean new G200/G249 as there almost no other significant components within electronic circuit of acceleration sensor. Part number for accelometer chip is SCA610-C28A1A. Many sellers are available via alibaba.com website.
> 
> I've done it and my ESP works fine now.
> 
> I am a bit unclear about basic setting. Initially my new sensor shows -0.30 m/s at flat surface. Basic setting does not bring it any closed to 0. I assume that is because 0.30 m/s is already good enough, so no re-setting is possible in this case.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stan
> 
> 2002 Audi TT Roadster quattro 225
> 
> 
> 
> Good Helpful Heads up that.. I may repair my spare one using your method and do a full write up on that. (unless you got lots of pics doing yours? it would save everyone a fortune !!
Click to expand...

Hi Tony,

I've just sent you an email to your hotmail address.

I've been having the ESP light staying on fault for a while now and have changed alsorts (MAF, lateral sensor, you name it).

I live in Leigh also, I was wondering if you would be prepared to plug it up to the VAG-Com you mention on here and have a look at to see if anything sticks out?

I've had it to a local garage to change the lat sensor, but by their own admission they aren't Audi specialists and hadn't got the software to reset it.

I'd be more than willing to cover your cost

Andy

07412 231049


----------



## Boruki

The site tony posted don't seem to have the chips anymore, but if you search SCA610-C28A1A on alibaba/aliexpress they have them from $10-30 USD. Worth a shot I think.


----------



## mk1turbo

Ok. I have followed the instructions for resetting the esp light as per the first page of this thread. 
I am using a fully legit registered version of vag com. 
It does not give me the option of pressing the "on/off/next" as it does not have one on the screen. 
Someone has mentioned that this is because of the protocol of the lead you are using but no one has stated how you can overcome this if you do not have this button to select. 
Can someone point me in the right direction as this is really frustrating me now. 
Thanks in advance 
Chris


----------



## asahartz

Just been looking at this as I have a recurrent issue with my ABS light and the longitudinal sensor keeps coming up in the fault codes. Looks like I can get the chip now for as little as $13 shipped!


----------



## LotusRacerX

I have a 2010 TTS with ESP light on. When I attempt the Reset procedure, I get this window.
When I hit the ON/OFF/NEXT button, the next window says "ERRROR CANNOT ACCESS 063".

On the prior screen, I very briefly see the "Login" button, which gets replaced by a "Coding" button, which is disabled.
(sorry, no picture)
I use the "Security" button instead, and can enter the 40168 code. In fact VCDS prompts me with the value to type in.

Am I doing something wrong?

Also, can someone give me a better idea of where the G419 is located? I have looked at some console removal threads and do not see much of anything underneath the console. There are no good threads for the MK2 with the G419, especially none with a photo of the sensor as it lays in the car.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Firstly your in the mk1 section

Secondly why g419 ? Not g200

Thirdly yours is integrated hence the 063 connection error

Esp could be a multitude of things, show us the fault scan and code

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## LotusRacerX

Hey, I did say I cannot find any good G419 threads in the MK2 section.

Here is my diagnostic snip:

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 D HW: 8J0 614 517 D
 Component: ESP MK60E1 0030 
Revision: 00H60001 
Coding: 0618294
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2E53E141B9C0984EF7-807A
1 Fault Found:
00493 - ESP-Sensor Unit (G419) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 95
Mileage: 40950 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.09.01
Time: 13:23:04
Freeze Frame:
Count: 21504
Count: 8193
Count: 256
Count: 50432


----------



## miknix

Guys thank you a lot for this excellent write up! I almost managed to fix the issue!
The only problem is that I can't recalibrate the sensor, VAG COM says unsupported group or something.
I've my own thread going about this, if you guys feel like helping:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1323122&p=7211354#p7211354

The question is answered in my last post.

Thank you a lot!


----------



## Antnkel

You've said group 064, isn't it 063 and 069 for the sensors?


----------



## miknix

Antnkel said:


> You've said group 064, isn't it 063 and 069 for the sensors?


Ooops!! That's correct. Setting group 069 gives me this:










So I guess I'm good!


----------



## romeoweb2

hi, i have ABS error, 01279 (G251) implausible signal.
i try adaptation/calibration and its doesnt help, my reading is 14ms to 16ms, its need to be -0.15ms to 0.15ms.
i check all wire and its ok.
i buy new G251 sensor!!!!! and its doesnt help, the reading still 15ms.

what can do else? please someone help me.


----------



## rusTTy_racer

I am assuming that you only look to resolve an issue/re-set the sensor if a fault code is recorded?

What symptoms (as in when driving) are you likely to get from a bad unit please (could it be like a hesitation)?


----------



## asahartz

rusTTy_racer said:


> I am assuming that you only look to resolve an issue/re-set the sensor if a fault code is recorded?
> 
> What symptoms (as in when driving) are you likely to get from a bad unit please (could it be like a hesitation)?


If it's anything like mine, the ABS light comes on in the DIS. Sometimes. Randomly. Sometimes it's on when I start the car, sometimes I can drive for miles before it decides to come on. So far it's fluked two MOTs, but I know I need to get access to full VCDS to reset it. I have replaced the sensor, just not been able to reset it.


----------



## miknix

Since I've resoldered the accelerometer chip joints on the longitudinal sensor module and reset the value using VAGCOM, the fault never came back.
By the way, I drove the car everyday to work for three weeks while I had the fault on, I've ate through the front tires quicker than 5000km of driving! I have the 225hp TT and I don't drive softly


----------



## Garvey2003

Hi guys,

had my mk1 for about 8 months, was told the steering had been replaced at some point, anyway nothing wrong on screen. after a few weeks the ESP light comes on, oh and the Airbag light.
Car seems to drive ok so left until now as I now know theses two lights are MOT failures and mine runs out in 2 weeks.

Just ran the vag com (lite) and have many errors, 
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

When I click login - 11 it asks to login, 40168. the screen just goes away, lick on Basic Settings - 04 and can see some settings but no ON/OFF/Next button

screen shot


as you can see, it way out whack any suggestions?


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Don't have an answer for the G200 but I know that the G85 gets upset if more than a few degrees out (+-4.5 IIRC) so maybe re-check that the steering wheel is straight ahead and see what you have. If the angle is greater than 4.5 deg the ECU thinks its skidding. Ideally you need to confirm the wheel is centred and at zero then adjust the tracking to that, not the other way around. Should be plenty to read on old posts for it


----------



## Garvey2003

thanks I will do, just so I know its an issue with the system not being setup right, I have just arrived at work and parked nose down on a slight sloop, turned the car off, back on three times and the ESP light is off. will come on again when im driving I'm sure. this would suggest the sensors are out of line and working? Wish I could reset them


----------



## EddieMunster321

Garvey2003 said:


> When I click login - 11 it asks to login, 40168. the screen just goes away, lick on Basic Settings - 04 and can see some settings but no ON/OFF/Next button


Did you ever sort out the no "ON/OFF/Next Button" as I have the same issue?


----------



## Pukmeister

EddieMunster321 said:


> Did you ever sort out the no "ON/OFF/Next Button" as I have the same issue?


According to Rosstech, you need a KWP2000 version of VCDS, earlier cables and software cannot handle the ON/OFF/NEXT part. See page 1 of this thread, its mentioned there by timvgti.


----------



## DzieX

Can someone look on that please? https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9191337


----------



## OlegTT

The same problem "no ON/OFF/Next button" in Ross software 
New sensor
24.4... ms
Can NOT reset it

is Anybody found a solution?


----------

